# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  altitud adecuada para el cultivo de la chia

## marco

*BUENAS NOCHES.
QUISIERA SABER CUAL ES LA ALTITUD ADECUADA PARA EL CULTIVO DE LA CHIA,YA QUE EL CLIMA ADECUADO SEGUN INFORMACION DE DIFERENTES PAGINAS DE INTERNET ES SUBTROPICAL,SI ALGUIEN TIENE INFORMACION POR FAVOR CONPARTALA YA QUE ESTOY INTERESADO EN HACER ESTE CULTIVO EN COSTA ,ALTITUD 9 MSNM,DESDE YA LES AGRADESCO POR SU AYUDA
MARCO.*Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Siembra de chia Venta de semilla Chia Compra chia Artículo: Minag busca promover producción de cacao de manera adecuada y sostenible

----------


## ipex

Estimado amigo este atento en la web siguiente en estas dos semanas tendrá noticias sobre la chia  IPEX Instituto Peruano de Exportadores

----------

